# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Large Selection of PLA Colors High Quality Dual Color PLA Triple Color PLA

## TECSONAR

*Triple Color PLAs*

Save 20% each with prime member coupon, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 23.09
Start Time: 09/30/2022 12:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/07/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63C8RM6
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63D6Z5N

*Dual Color PLAs*

Save 20% each with prime member coupon, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 29.99
Lowest Price: 20.09
Start Time: 09/30/2022 12:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/07/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63BKQWF
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CY6NW
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63F249Q
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63FHG3S

----------

